
GraphQL Editor 2.0 – draw your GraphQL schema – new Release with Search - aexol
https://graphqleditor.com/
======
aexol
We've just released new version of editor with:

\- schema libraries

\- live collaboration

\- searching the graph

If you have any questions I am here for you!

